# 6600 replacement shifter (rear, 10 speed)



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi,

Looking for a 6600 rear (10 speed ) STI lever. Anyone know where to get a new (or good used) one? I have searched ebay and craigslist and the WWW with no luck. Thanks.


----------



## jrf11 (Sep 4, 2009)

*shifters*

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ about $200 for a set including dura ace cables


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Another question about the replacement shifter. 1st off, thanks for the link $200 per set...not bad at all. I also found it on Amazon for a few dollars more and free shipping! I know I can also replace with 105 and have fond a new 5600 shifter online but was wondering if anybody knows if the 105 is the same basic shape and feel (reach) as the 6600. I don't mind if they are a mis matched pair of shifters as long as they feel pretty much the same in my hands. Thanks.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

105 5600 will work fine with your group. The only real difference is how the faceplate is designed. To my disappointment, I couldn't tell the difference when I upgraded my 5600 105 rig to 6600 Ultegra two years ago. They felt the same to me.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I might have a spare brand-new 6600 right-side shifter at home. I'll check tonight. I have one because of the opposite scenario to you - I broke the left-side shifter, and had to buy a complete new pair to replace it.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> I might have a spare brand-new 6600 right-side shifter at home. I'll check tonight. I have one because of the opposite scenario to you - I broke the left-side shifter, and had to buy a complete new pair to replace it.


 That would be great if you could check. If you have one and want to sell it let me know and we can try to work something out. Thanks for the other replies too.

Thanks.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

andulong said:


> That would be great if you could check. If you have one and want to sell it let me know and we can try to work something out. Thanks for the other replies too.
> 
> Thanks.


Oops, my mistake. The new spare I have is the left-side and its triple. Sorry.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

No worries. Thanks for checking.


----------

